# Delete my account ?



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Dose any one know how to delete my account I'm having problem and just need to make a new one but wants to delete this one please HELP thanks !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would contact Austin.


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

How would I do that


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look up his name and PM him. His username is Austin.


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks I did.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Be sure and come back!


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh I will


----------

